# Benchmade knives



## Arizona Infidel

Yesterday I went to open my S&W flip knife and realized somehow it had gotten broken. I really liked this knife, but the blade didn't seam to be that good. I can still use it, but the way the knife is designed itis kinda difficult. 
So today I was looking at knives and trying to talk myself out of getting one. I was going back and forth between the Benchmade 586 mini barrage and the Zero Tolerance 300. I really liked the Zero Tolerance, but I wanted something more the size of my S&W. Plus the ZT came in at almost 100 dollars more. I decided on the Benchmade. So did I make the right choice? 
I know some of the smaller knife companies tend to dislike Benchmade, but they make a solid knife, right?


----------



## wesley762

Personally Old Timer, have had the same one for 20 years and no need to look back. Ya it is not all taticool but it works.......


----------



## PrepConsultant

I have never had a problem with Benchmade. I have started to go with custom knives here lately. I have a knife builder I use and I can tell him exactly what I want and he will build it for me.. Plus, it has a lifetime warranty. I just like the idea of giving my money to the smaller guys and he is also retired Special Forces so that helps. He just designed one for SpartonBlades that is supposed to be pretty nice too. My brother has one and loves it. His knives also have a lifetime warranty as long as he is alive. No matter how many times it is sold. So far I only have 3 of his knives and he is about to start me a folder with a Damascas blade. Then will come the folder with Carbon mix blade. There are several custom makers out there that make excellent knives and some are pretty affordable. Not to hijack your thread. You chose an excellent knife. I even have a Benchmade that stays in my edc bag..


























The small one is a my skinner, the medium one is the combat/utility knife and the big boy is my wacker.. It takes down small trees too.. Seems like I always have it around. I use it a LOT more than I thought I would..


----------



## Arizona Infidel

I like that middle one PC. 
I've been thinking about getting into knife making, just haven't gotten around to it. I've always had fairly cheap knives. Just got fed up with them breaking and not holding an edge well. So I decided I'd just spend the money and hope a good quality knife will last more than a year or so.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Arizona Infidel said:


> I like that middle one PC.
> I've been thinking about getting into knife making, just haven't gotten around to it. I've always had fairly cheap knives. Just got fed up with them breaking and not holding an edge well. So I decided I'd just spend the money and hope a good quality knife will last more than a year or so.


Same here. I am pretty rough on my stuff. It gets used a lot so shit happens. I like the lifetime warranty and the idea he will make me exactly what I want. Like you, I have thought about getting into knife making. I have some stuff laying around here I want to use plus I ordered a few stock pieces I can use to build a couple. I like the idea of using different things for the handles. I also want to or have him make a few with elk or deer horn handles. Since we have a few hundred racks laying around here to use. Most are old and white but many are still in excellent condition..


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Antler handles are nice. Gives a knife a classic look. I've thought about using them for scales on a full tang knife. I've never seen that done before.


----------



## Seneca

I have a Benchmade automatic that was a gift. Given to me back in the mid 90's. It still works perfectly although I did have to retighten the pocket clip screws a couple of times, I carried it for several years and other than retightening the clip screws zero problems. These days it's in a kit and not an EDC knife. 

I think the Benchmade knives are good quality. A bit pricy yet the quality is there.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Well here's an update. 
I got my knife in today, but it wasn't the knife I ordered. The box said it was the knife I ordered, but the knife was a cheaper version. And it had a serrated blade. I ordered this knife from Black Bear Trading Company through Amazon. I don't recommend anyone doing business with either. I am returning the knife to Amazon and hopefully I get my money returned,and I CALLED benchmade and ordered the one I wanted.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

So today I got my knife from Benchmade. It is everything I had hoped for. It's a beautiful knife and very solid.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Arizona Infidel said:


> So today I got my knife from Benchmade. It is everything I had hoped for. It's a beautiful knife and very solid.


I am glad you are happy with your knife!! Benchmade is a quality company with a quality product!!


----------



## ordnance21xx

I want a benchmade myself.

MOLON LABE


----------



## phrogman

Congrats on your new Benchmade, you won't be disappointed. Which model did you go for?


----------



## Seneca

So I'm not the only one who has had issues with some of the things ordered from amazon. I ordered a ferro rod and it never came. I ordered quikclot and got splinter removers (sterile sewing needles). The good news is Amazon made it right. 

Congrats on the new Bencmade knife even tho you are no longer around to read this...


----------



## turbo6

Old thread, but if you liked your S&W knife and had a problem like I did, they will probably take care of it.

I had one bit a bad lock, they waived the "warranty processing " fee and I simply paid a few bucks for USPS to send it one way.

A about 10 days later a new knife was sitting in my mailbox. 

Just a thought. Most people don't like the knives, but I love mine and their customer service rocks.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

I have a real cool fake Benchmade I got about 20 years ago. Still works and it only cost $10. I will have to pull out more old knifes and start making youtube videos of my old blades.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Still working on the Apex of this over the weekend. Here is my 20 yhear old China Benchmade knock off.


----------

